# Strange long period



## faithfulmama (Jun 2, 2005)

Okay, my cycle is usually pretty predictable. I started my period on the normal day, although this cycle my temp actually dropped 4 days prior to starting, which was strange, but I attributed to interrupted sleep. (Although, I always have interrupted sleep and have never seen a change in my pattern.) AF is typically 4-6 days long. So I had normal bleeding that tapered off normally to scant by day 5. Then day 6-7 pretty much no bleeding. Day 8-10, light bleeding (dark like the end of a period) was back. And today, day 11 noticeably heavier, and then tonight it is bright red. So I'm a little freaked out. I've never had unusual periods. I am under stress, but when am I not? So any thoughts?

Edited to add that I started reading and got worried about ectopic pregnancy for some reason. So I took a HPT and got a positive result. So now I'm pretty freaked out. Is there any other cause for vaginal bleeding like this in early pregnancy?


----------



## Shiloh (Apr 15, 2005)

implant bleeding? hormones from the pregnancy not strong enough yet to override bleeding? But I think if I am not mistake than ectopic has to grow big enough to cause tubal bleeding usually a few weeks farther along than you would be?

But I'd go see the doctor to make sure you are still pregnant, those tests can be ultra sensitive


----------

